# Struggle Thread for Those Trying to Get Through Old Thread



## Vanquished Phoenix (Dec 10, 2020)

Thought this might be a good idea, where we can reference the old Ralph thread and stuff we come across in there. In other words...

Do you hate yourself enough to go through 3642 pages in a thread (at 20 posts a page), where 22% of posts are people asking for a Ralph board or a summary of what has happened? I feel you fam.

Post quotes and/or page numbers when you are responding to something.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2020)

I'll suffer with you Vanquished. I'll start from page 1 after my snipe if gunty shows.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 10, 2020)

Just use the highlights feature. You don't win any prize for reading every irrelevant shitpost.


----------



## naught (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't forget to read the failed one by @Bryan Dunn  and the new ones


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is a challenge. 

Try summarising the near 3700 page thread. 

It is even more difficult than summarising Boxershorts47's Debate Me thread because it isn't exactly repetitive. Furthermore his thread has only 500 pages.


----------



## 6MillionCoofs (Dec 10, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Just use the highlights feature. You don't win any prize for reading every irrelevant shitpost.


How do you use the highlight feature?


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 10, 2020)

6MillionCoofs said:


> How do you use the highlight feature?


Go to the first post in the old thread. Near the upper-right you'll see a "Highlight" badge, since the first post in that thread is a highlighted post. Next to it will be a little button which looks like two triangles pointing right. Clicking that icon will take you to the next highlighted post in the thread, which might be on the same page or might be on a different one. Just keep clicking that and reading the posts until there isn't a "next highlighted post" button anymore, which means you're at the last highlighted post for the thread.


----------



## 6MillionCoofs (Dec 10, 2020)

Least Concern said:


> Go to the first post in the old thread. Near the upper-right you'll see a "Highlight" badge, since the first post in that thread is a highlighted post. Next to it will be a little button which looks like two triangles pointing right. Clicking that icon will take you to the next highlighted post in the thread, which might be on the same page or might be on a different one. Just keep clicking that and reading the posts until there isn't a "next highlighted post" button anymore, which means you're at the last highlighted post for the thread.


Thank you.

God my eyes are shit.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Here is a challenge.
> 
> Try summarising the near 3700 page thread.
> 
> It is even more difficult than summarising Boxershorts47's Debate Me thread because it isn't exactly repetitive. Furthermore his thread has only 500 pages.


i think this op here will suffice.

this is where I left off.


----------



## Angel Dust (Dec 10, 2020)

L. Duse said:


> Try summarising the near 3700 page thread.



Ralph is a fat retard and only meth addicts will have sex with him.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 10, 2020)

holy shit I hadn't noticed Ralph had become a new front page cow...that's quite an accomplishment...but not surprising given how much has happened with him ever since the gunt video dropped.


----------



## JAKL (Dec 10, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> holy shit I hadn't noticed Ralph had become a new front page cow...that's quite an accomplishment...but not surprising given how much has happened with him ever since the gunt video dropped.


He earned it, he made Null do a complete 180 on him getting his own board.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 11, 2020)

6MillionCoofs said:


> Thank you.
> 
> God my eyes are shit.


It's also at the top of the topic on the right side.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 11, 2020)

Post that aged well:



Post that did not age as well:

Didn't IWC get arrested?  And what for if he did?

Prophetic:


[context: Secret Assshole talking about Ralph being censored near an election.  Huh.  Notable for being the last time someone called Mr. Ralph powerful in any influential way.]


Still funny:


Edit: @Secret Asshole do you have followup thoughts on this?  I think you were right, Ralph just can't kick a football presented to him.


----------



## Enoby Way (Dec 12, 2020)

I wish the highlights feature could be adapted to manually include posts that are informative but not highly rated.


----------



## TroyMcGoy (Dec 12, 2020)

I tried to read all that was informative on the clusterfuck one would call a thread but am still missing out on some shit. For example, do we have any evidence that Ralph cheated on Nora that isnt speculation or the ramblings of a druggie drunkard? What was the exact timeline of Faith leaving Ralph? What actual evidence do we have that Ralph is botting his already low and diminished numbers except that they stay similar even though the quality and Entertainment factor  of his show is steadily sinking?


----------



## Ma_Hooty (Dec 12, 2020)

I stopped reading after the Corn Harvest arc, so I was several months behind. Right now at the end of October in the thread and while I'm using the highlights feature (bless), I sometimes have to go back and read the last page or five because _some posts that contain relevant information are like one rating shy of being highlighted and I want to die. _

I won't lie though, the memes and jokes help stem the mental trauma the Waillord doles out. I still can't believe I used to watch his streams (YouTube/early Stream.me days)...


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 12, 2020)

I can't believe Ralph was fucking around in his own thread on page 4 and 5.


----------



## cjöcker (Dec 12, 2020)

Will there be an FAQ / Starter OP for Ralph to explain what the fuck he is and why he's so funny and covers all of his sagas etc? Sort of like the one in the MovieBob thread and JY subforum? I know very little about Ralph.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 13, 2020)

@Vanquished Phoenix Your journey through the Ralph thread is inspiring and speaks to your strength of will. Many of us have followed your progress. I myself only read through the first few pages and most of the ones from after I started contributing, which I think was around page 1600 or so. I'm glad for your sake that it's been locked, now you have a chance to finally finish it. 

I look forward to checking in on this thread as I know there were a lot of hidden gems in the main thread that would otherwise be buried and forgotten. Share what you find, a-logs in training, and look forward to your graduation day.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 13, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> I can't believe Ralph was fucking around in his own thread on page 4 and 5.
> 
> View attachment 1784540


and he had to say, no im not mad it would be weird if you didn't have a thread.



cjöcker said:


> Will there be an FAQ / Starter OP for Ralph to explain what the fuck he is and why he's so funny and covers all of his sagas etc? Sort of like the one in the MovieBob thread and JY subforum? I know very little about Ralph.


here.






im re reading here's where im at.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-1211


----------



## naught (Dec 13, 2020)

Here's where I'm at


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3300


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

2000 pages in.


----------



## Sriracha (Dec 14, 2020)

TroyMcGoy said:


> I tried to read all that was informative on the clusterfuck one would call a thread but am still missing out on some shit. For example, do we have any evidence that Ralph cheated on Nora that isnt speculation or the ramblings of a druggie drunkard? What was the exact timeline of Faith leaving Ralph? What actual evidence do we have that Ralph is botting his already low and diminished numbers except that they stay similar even though the quality and Entertainment factor  of his show is steadily sinking?


We know he cheated on Nora because he was in contact with Faith before he officially announced that they were separated. We also know that Nora and Ade had a falling out over Ralph, that Ralph has been cold calling random women on twitter with thirsty messages and Ade has stated while Ralph was in prison she sent him a letter and he replied to her that he masturbated over it. Basically, it's been going on for years now. 

Faith left Ralph after the DC IRL streams, around 13th of November. 

So far no one has found evidence for botting, but from the looks of how his numbers suddenly jump, how the numbers remain consistent and don't peter out even after he plays his ending songs I think it's fairly obvious that he does.


----------



## Niggaplease (Dec 14, 2020)

Tbh I stopped really reading after watching that gunt jiggle.
I want to commit die now..


----------



## Vanquished Phoenix (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm on Page 3145 now, just getting into speculation about Pantsu - getting easier to read. Good to see some people struggling along with me!

One thing I didn't realize would be an issue before I started this thread is that you can't quote posts from a locked thread (unless I am missing something). I've been reading on my phone and haven't been taking notes, plus my brain is protecting itself by forgetting a lot of the stuff as it comes up.

I agree with people criticizing the highlights system; jokes tend to get highlighted more than really informative posts. No issue with this when in a thread or just there for a chuckle, but it means missing out on stuff when trying to blast through it.

Wonder if there is a way to extract plain text versions of posts from a thread with their ratings and a link to each post, might make it easier to go over the thread and make a True and Honest highlight list for the original megathread.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2021)

Vanquished Phoenix said:


> One thing I didn't realize would be an issue before I started this thread is that you can't quote posts from a locked thread (unless I am missing something). I've been reading on my phone and haven't been taking notes, plus my brain is protecting itself by forgetting a lot of the stuff as it comes up.


Quote another post.  Replace the username with the username from the post you want, then the post number with the post number of the one you want, and the member number of the person you're quoting.  There's probably some way to automate that if you do it often enough.


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Jan 31, 2021)

The old thread was so much better than all these new homosexual threads.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 1, 2021)

For whom the Gunt tolls said:


> The old thread was so much better than all these new homosexual threads.


I do miss the old thread. Even during slow periods you were guaranteed to get decent interaction between users there, whereas on the gunt board you have a couple of threads with some activity and a lot with the odd post here and there. It does make it easier to keep track of all the different gunt lore but the fun of the main thread is a little lacking. The Corn Harvest was just an awesome time and we likely won't see that kind of energy round here again. Overall I do think the board was for the best.


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah the old thread was centralised and less confusing to look through, it did get quite big but at least you would have one place where it all was and everyone could interact with each other


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Feb 1, 2021)

If every skeptic grifter finally loses relevancy we should just have a huge mega thread for all the IBS/Skeptic grifters. I don't think Ralph is gonna produce much more milk now that he is going to poundtown.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 2, 2021)

Still fat, gay, a grifter, obnoxious, an outlaw, smells bad, out of shape, gross, sucks at video games, boring, can't get a real a job. How did I do, fellow a-logs?


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 2, 2021)

For whom the Gunt tolls said:


> The old thread was so much better than all these new homosexual threads.


It's a balancing act. The old thread was just moving too fast, with too many side characters and half relevant events being mentioned. The discussions with the board aren't the same, and I think it's safe to say not as "good", but fuck me it's a lot easier to navigate and find the stuff you're actually interested in.


----------



## For whom the Gunt tolls (Feb 2, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> I do miss the old thread. Even during slow periods you were guaranteed to get decent interaction between users there, whereas on the gunt board you have a couple of threads with some activity and a lot with the odd post here and there. It does make it easier to keep track of all the different gunt lore but the fun of the main thread is a little lacking. The Corn Harvest was just an awesome time and we likely won't see that kind of energy round here again. Overall I do think the board was for the best.





ddlloo said:


> It's a balancing act. The old thread was just moving too fast, with too many side characters and half relevant events being mentioned. The discussions with the board aren't the same, and I think it's safe to say not as "good", but fuck me it's a lot easier to navigate and find the stuff you're actually interested in.


Fuck diversity and fuck dildos. New board is like a woman's weekly magazine, old thread was a tome of ineffable damnation.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 6, 2021)

you're a champ going through it all still.. @Vanquished Phoenix


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Feb 8, 2021)

Does anyone know where the current gunt thread it? There seems to be a lot, is there a main one for the gunt himself?


----------



## Vetti (Feb 8, 2021)

theguntsexpartner said:


> Does anyone know where the current gunt thread it? There seems to be a lot, is there a main one for the gunt himself?


It's pinned to the top of the board.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 9, 2022)

A ralph wiki (like the Cwcki that this website was spawned for) would be intresting. It would require hours upon hours of work. Especially going through cow and the old thread. I wont do the work, but if you got a score of people together you could get a complete history of the gunt.


----------



## zyclonPD (May 10, 2022)

PhoBingas said:


> I can't believe Ralph was fucking around in his own thread on page 4 and 5.
> 
> View attachment 1784540


Ralph was heavily involved with his own thread for a long time. It use to be part of Ralph's strategy to mitigate his online stupidity. Get involved in your own lolcow discussion to downplay it or divert attention from it. I think he stays engaged with it off and on till about page 300. The other part was being friendly to Null for years bringing him on the killsteam as a guest numerous times and announcing him with creative titles like : The Empresario of Kiwifarms


----------



## Fannyscum (May 10, 2022)

zyclonPD said:


> Ralph was heavily involved with his own thread for a long time. It use to be part of Ralph's strategy to mitigate his online stupidity. Get involved in your own lolcow discussion to downplay it or divert attention from it. I think he stays engaged with it off and on till about page 300. The other part was being friendly to Null for years bringing him on the killsteam as a guest numerous times and announcing him with creative titles like : The Empresario of Kiwifarms


I remember one episode where Gator and Ralph were trying to think of an honorary title for Josh and the best they came up with was The Killstream Librarian.


----------

